# Neuroptimal - any experiences ?



## Payn (Sep 15, 2008)

Hello, I am considering to try neuropetimal system :http://www.zengar.com/ for my anxiety issues (social anxiety mixed with GAD, panic elements, OCD and depression). I wonder if there is someone who has already tried neuroptimal system for any kind of anxiety disorder with any success ?


----------



## CraZzyChiC (Sep 23, 2014)

I haven't done so myself, I found then when I was on any kind of meds I was not myself anymore yes it helps but you just feel like a robot. I personally found that over time when I really worked on it myself I felt a lot better about myself


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

It's a scam and no more effective than placebo.

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/brain-myths/201302/read-paying-100s-neurofeedback-therapy-0


----------



## sandralas (Apr 20, 2017)

Keep in mind that this a relative new technology and perhaps look for more articles and research before making such statements as above. There are research proving differently and neurofeedback training is gaining a lot of attention lately due to it's effectiveness and help with many conditions and in particular ADHD symptom relief. http://neurofeedbackny.com/a-response-to-christian-jarrett-ph-d-psychology-today-article/

Read also this study from American Academy of Pediatrics: "Computer Feedback Can Help Students With ADHD Train Their Brains" https://www.aap.org/en-us/about-the...ter-Feedback-Can-Help-Students-With-ADHD.aspx


----------

